# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek naar diabetescomplicaties en psychologische zorg

## Paola01

VU medisch centrum zoekt diabetespatiënten (type 1 en type 2) met complicaties voor een onderzoek naar de levenskwaliteit bij het leven met diabetescomplicaties.

Het onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd met behulp van een online vragenlijst (indien gewenst krijgt u een papieren versie thuisgestuurd). Indien u interesse heeft kunt u tevens deelnemen aan groepsgesprekken.

*Heeft u diabetes type 1 of type 2 en heeft u diabetescomplicaties?*

Dan kunt u zich aanmelden en direct meedoen met dit onderzoek op
www.diabetescomplicaties.nu

Vragen of meer informatie?
Mail: [email protected] of bel 020-4448352 (onderzoeker mw. Dr. Kim van Bastelaar).
*Vergoeding: een cadeaubon t.w.v. 10 euro.*

----------


## Luuss0404

Succes met het onderzoek! Hopelijk krijgen jullie genoeg reacties  :Smile:

----------


## beaenjan

> VU medisch centrum zoekt diabetespatiënten (type 1 en type 2) met complicaties voor een onderzoek naar de levenskwaliteit bij het leven met diabetescomplicaties.
> 
> Het onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd met behulp van een online vragenlijst (indien gewenst krijgt u een papieren versie thuisgestuurd). Indien u interesse heeft kunt u tevens deelnemen aan groepsgesprekken.
> 
> *Heeft u diabetes type 1 of type 2 en heeft u diabetescomplicaties?*
> 
> Dan kunt u zich aanmelden en direct meedoen met dit onderzoek op
> www.diabetescomplicaties.nu
> 
> ...


Graag doe ik mee aan dit onderzoek.

Jan van Marsbergen




Wanhoop nooit, eens worden wij allen op handen gedragen

----------

